# Incompatible app



## tj2713 (Jan 5, 2012)

Want to install scenetap but the website states its not compatible w my phone. Market wont display it. Have searched far and wide for an .apk or .zip but came up with nothing. Any thoughts?


----------



## bradg24 (Jul 11, 2011)

tj2713 said:


> Want to install scenetap but the website states its not compatible w my phone. Market wont display it. Have searched far and wide for an .apk or .zip but came up with nothing. Any thoughts?


Well if the play market don't show it, then it doesn't work on your phone. Your phone doesn't support that app.

Sent from my Milestone X using RootzWiki


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

tj2713 said:


> Want to install scenetap but the website states its not compatible w my phone. Market wont display it. Have searched far and wide for an .apk or .zip but came up with nothing. Any thoughts?


you look on 4s..? Is it paid or free in the market? If its paid its better to silently search for it cause ive seen that cause a ruckus hahah which is understandable cause of all the sopa bs AND devs work hard on this stuff so its only right to support them. Anyways, I seem to be having more incompatible apps since ics, they still work perfectly fine though, so, (as long as its free







) if I can't find it on the net, I just dl it with my fiances fascinate, back it up, and email to my phone.. wherr theres a will, there's a way. Be careful tho, I'm not sure why an app says incompatible for some but I've never had one problem using it anyways


----------

